# Need Advice Fast:  Aviawest in Vancouver vs. Destinations at Rosedale on Robson



## tim (Oct 13, 2006)

I am trying to get 3 nights at a timeshare in Vancouver through RCI Points.  There are two timeshares available:  1) Aviawest in Vancouver and 2) Destinations at Rosedale on Robson.  I understand that both are in the same building.  I wanted the Aviawest unit, but there isn't a 2 bedroom available during the 3 days I want.  However, there is a 2 bedroom unit available at the Destinations timeshare.  Can somebody tell me if the Destinations units are as nice as the Aviawest units.  

As a last resort, we could rearrange our schedule a bit so that we can hit Vancouver during a different 3 day period and likely get the Aviawest 2 bedroom unit.  Is it worth it to do this to stay in the Aviawest rather than the Destinations?  I am trying to get the best unit possible for my wife.  Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 13, 2006)

You might be interested in these reviews from tripadvisor.com. 

This one  talks about Rosedale on Robson.

This one  speaks about the Aviawest portion.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Karen.  I decided to go with the Destinations as it had a 2 bedroom unit at the exact time I wanted.


----------

